Ask HN: Why nobody talk about age discrimination in silicon valley? - master_yoda_1
======
greenyoda
If you search for "age discrimination" on HN, you'll find several discussions.
For example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19100129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19100129)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15974603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15974603)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15525814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15525814)

